# Today's daft question



## theartfulbodger (22 Feb 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section sorry!

I'm thinking about trying to drill (slowly I know) with my morticing machine...

Is there such a thing as a "extension rod thing narrow enough to be held in the morticer auger chuck at one end and with a chuck to hold the drill bit at the other end"?

What would such a thing be called?

TIA for any help


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (22 Feb 2011)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod453677/

Unsure if its suitable for your morticer.

I have one of these chucks for my Axi machine but have yet to use this attachment.


----------



## theartfulbodger (22 Feb 2011)

That was fast! Thanks!


----------



## jim_hanna (28 Feb 2011)

http://www.charnwood.net/shop/category/ ... ccessories

W310DCK drilling conversion kit at £15 (half the price of the Axminster unit)


----------



## theartfulbodger (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks, Jim. Bargain!


----------

